# It's back, it's back! Harman Direct Positive is back!!



## limr (Jun 3, 2015)

Rejoice Ilford Photo s Harman Direct Positive Paper is Back.


----------



## 480sparky (Jun 3, 2015)




----------



## vintagesnaps (Jun 3, 2015)




----------



## compur (Jun 3, 2015)

That is good news! 


Hope it's not too pricey ...


----------



## dxqcanada (Jun 3, 2015)

So, this is used to make very very very Limited Edition prints ... like 1/1 ... hmm.


----------



## terri (Jun 3, 2015)

Anything that helps us alt-process fans is welcome news.   Let's wave those freak flags high, people!


----------



## vintagesnaps (Jun 3, 2015)

Someone says direct positive and look who shows up! lol

What I do w/Polaroids and alt. process is to make more than one that are almost the same, not identical, but I do that if I get one that I know is good enough (for, well, I don't know what at the time, but good). And of course can scan to save a copy that way.

And darned if it isn't out yet! lol as far as being available to actually buy it, at least not that I saw today. Now, the wait...


----------



## webestang64 (Jun 4, 2015)

Very good news........!


----------

